# Superior service In New York



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Another source for wooden ware is Humble Abodes in Winsor Maine, 877-423-3269. You do need to plan ahead with them as they are very busy. Great quality and great prices.


----------



## JohnAllen (Jul 2, 2010)

Lloyd I like the way you avoid mentioning the elephant in the room. I agree with your suggestion but would add Mann Lake to the list of competent ethical suppliers even though they don't seem to carry Sundance pollen traps. The Dadant branch in Waverly is a pleasure to deal with and for me has the fastest and cheapest shipping. All of these firms have made mistakes on orders but were always eager to make things right. :thumbsup:


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

I too have had great satisfaction with Mann Lake, & Dadant (Waverly).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

JohnAllen said, in part, "Lloyd I like the way you avoid mentioning the elephant in the room. I agree with your suggestion but would add Mann Lake".

I agree concerning Mann Lake, but I generally deal with other companies because of the distances. In the few instances I have checked, their higher prices more than offet the lack of shipping charges. But they are great people and generally have superior products. Pollen Traps are an exception, but consumers have to decide if their lower price (compared to Sundance) offsets the trap's disadvantages.

As to the elephant in the room, I don't have any reason to believe that current management set out with any malice. But any organization's culture and success is a combination of efforts by not only the management/owners but also efforts and contributions by employees and suppliers. When one replaces virtually 100% of the employees and very close to that of the suppliers, the culture is GOING TO change. It would be a herculean task to make that change positive and in this case it has been hugely negative. So, I come down to no malice, but gross incompetence. Too bad, but fortunatley 'we' have choices.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

I just bought 150 boxes and 1600 assembled frames from Mann Lake. The NEXT day, the boxes went on sale for $.75 cheaper. I called them up and they refused to give me the better price. Come on ! I just spent $5,000.00 with them. That is why I consider them a supplier of last resort.


----------

